# Alternative uses for Starsan?



## waggastew (23/1/15)

Just solved an annoying house problem with good old Starsan. We have a 30 year old house whose two main front windows had significant water marks on the exterior when we moved in. May have been cleaned with bore water (we have a tap in our backyard) or just built up over time. Tried the usual methods to clean but nothing shifted it.

I was reading randomly about acid based window cleaners and phosphoric acid was mentioned. Thought I would try scrubbing a sample spot on the corner of the window with undiluted Starsan and super fine steel wool. Washed it and it seemed to work.

Did the rest today and voila! Definitely need to use neat as at one stage I tried it on a wet window and it didn't work as well.

Usual caveats apply - Try on an inconspicuous space, wear safety equipment (goggles, gloves, mask, Hazmat suit, cricket box, dental dam.....), no liability if you end up disfigured etc

Anybody else got novel uses for Starsan? Tis the Araldite of the brewing world!


----------



## elcarter (23/1/15)

High concentrations remove paint from refrigerators.


----------



## fraser_john (23/1/15)

High concentrations eat laminate counter tops


----------



## mofox1 (23/1/15)

Acid washed jeans?


----------



## DU99 (23/1/15)

As per mixing Requirements..soak Grandkids pacifier,but i do rinse.


----------



## barls (23/1/15)

i did the daughters bottles and other stuff with it when we were sanitising the lot of them.


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/15)

Sanitize fishbowls. Also rinse.

Meat in the fridge a day past date and smelling SLIGHTLY left of centre? A little soak in Starsan will take care of that. If you dare.


----------



## seamad (23/1/15)

You may find this a bit cheaper, use it to bleach the deck before oiling
http://www.bunnings.com.au/cleaner-brick-2kg-rust-stain-cleaner_p0960276


----------



## 431neb (23/1/15)

I use it to sanitise jars for pickles and preserves. 

Haven't killed anyone yet.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/1/15)

I was wondering this only the other day. Thought if you waited long enough someone would ask. 

I was thinking of using it for bench tops and the likes. I seem to have enough to last a long time so doesn't seem like much of a waste.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/15)

Makes a good rust converter


----------



## S.E (23/1/15)

I discovered it downs and kills blow flies (or blue bottles if you’re in the UK) if you spray them with it (diluted). Doesn’t have any effect on smaller house flies though.


----------



## Brew Forky (23/1/15)

Mardoo said:


> Sanitize fishbowls. Also rinse.
> 
> Meat in the fridge a day past date and smelling SLIGHTLY left of centre? A little soak in Starsan will take care of that. If you dare.


I think I might give that one a miss, lol.


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/15)

It was a desperate moment... h34r:


----------



## waggastew (23/1/15)

That rainbow/multi coloured effect you get on old meat looked somewhat similar to the hard water marks on my window................


----------



## Yob (23/1/15)

I think a few people have their benchtops scored by it...


----------



## jyo (24/1/15)

I used it on an infected finger nail after slamming my finger in the car door.

I don't think it made it _worse_...


----------



## dicko (24/1/15)

If you live in an area with crappy tap water and your electric kettle has a build up of calcium on the element then neat Starsan will melt it off if left overnite...


----------



## fletcher (24/1/15)

undiluted it ate a big fat chunk in my quartzstone bench top so now we have a love:hate relationship.


----------



## 431neb (24/1/15)

While we are at it - Sodium Percarbonate makes a great toilet cleaner. Just flush the toilet and then dust over some Sodium Perc'. I leave it for the day and then scrub it but half an hour would probably be fine.


I've also used it to bleach grout lines in the kitchen. Actual bleach might be better for that though.


----------



## Mardoo (24/1/15)

And to continue the :icon_offtopic: If you make the homemade PBW it works wonders on those grout lines. Has to be a fresh mix though, it's not something you can make and leave in a spray bottle for next time. Wear a particle mask if spraying. I choose not to and just use a sponge.


----------



## MartinOC (24/1/15)

Re-passivating your brew-gear after it's had a bloody-good clean & scrubbage after a long hiaitus.

As noted above, though, the Oxalic would probably be cheaper.


----------



## HBHB (24/1/15)

Removes carpet from the floor of a car when it spills.

Neighbour uses it as a boat cleaner to remove scum lines.


----------



## oglennyboy (24/1/15)

Smeared undiluted on a badly scorched concealed element, sit for half a day and the scorch peels off like a big black postage stamp. Remember not to stick your finger in your mouth after, reckon it took a couple of decades off my teeth


----------



## Chris7 (25/1/15)

Diluted it cuts through soap on your hands extremely well. Sometimes if I am doing the laundry and get watered down laundry powder on my hands it can be hard to wash off, quick spritz with star san, all is gone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/1/15)

Star-San. The most amazing substance for finding little nicks & cuts on your hands


----------



## Goose (25/1/15)

I use it on the underside of my horses hooves after digging out the crud (diluted as per recommended) as a substitute for antiseptics others use to keep

He's going great...


----------



## stux (27/1/15)

Use it to sanitize the bench top before making a big batch of sausages


----------



## Kingy (27/1/15)

I clean the black board. And spray it on everything when im wiping down fridges and benches etc.


----------



## Beer Ninja (27/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Makes a good rust converter


A little Googling seems to suggest that you're not kidding. Which is good for me as I'm looking for a cheap rust converter.


----------



## stux (28/1/15)

Just used it to clean a blackboard. Works excellently.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/1/15)

Beer Ninja said:


> A little Googling seems to suggest that you're not kidding. Which is good for me as I'm looking for a cheap rust converter.


Actually its cheaper to buy proper rust converter, although being a thick liquid Star San is good for spot patches


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/1/15)

Kingy said:


> I clean the black board. And spray it on everything when im wiping down fridges and benches etc.



Awesome, I have a wall that is a blackboard and it's a shit of a thing to clean. Might give this a go!


----------



## seamad (28/1/15)

coke makes a good rust converter, soak parts overnight and come out clean, it's the phosphoric acid.


----------



## mckenry (28/1/15)

Once accidentally got it in my eye. It was similar to the time I was maced.... Could be a cheap alternative..... h34r:


----------



## stux (28/1/15)

mckenry said:


> Once accidentally got it in my eye. It was similar to the time I was maced.... Could be a cheap alternative..... h34r:


I guess that explains this


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/8/15)

Has anyone used starsan for sterilising baby bottles and associated paraphernalia? 

Wonder if it would be to strong for them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Perfect for the job.

Just give it a rinse afterwards with hot water


----------



## barls (2/8/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Has anyone used starsan for sterilising baby bottles and associated paraphernalia?
> 
> Wonder if it would be to strong for them.


i did and it was fine. its better than miltons although the midwife did give me a strange look but once i explained that it broke down to basically water on the finish she was fine with it.


----------



## real_beer (2/8/15)

Sounds like it might be good to clean a dirty arsehole with if wiping isn't quite doing the job around roids and such. It goes without saying you'd have to keep your sphincter muscle squeezed extremely hard and tight during the process of course before a prolonged soothing rinse on the bidet.


----------



## antiphile (2/8/15)

Let's see. Lemon juice is a mild acid - and I'm told it's good for bleaching hair for that sun'n'surf look. Maybe starsan would make baby's hair platinum blonde? What do you think, trendsetters?


----------



## mwd (2/8/15)

real_beer said:


> Sounds like it might be good to clean a dirty arsehole with if wiping isn't quite doing the job around roids and such. It goes without saying you'd have to keep your sphincter muscle squeezed extremely hard and tight during the process of course before a prolonged soothing rinse on the bidet.


Using a hot chilli maybe less painful.


----------



## Brew Forky (2/8/15)

St-arse-an.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Anal bleaching..

yes..it is a thing.... google told that


----------



## Brew Forky (2/8/15)

Put it on, some old meat,
Use in eyes, for a bit of heat,

Take the carpet, off the floor,
Kill the nasties, in a horses sore

Fix that pot with a bit of rust
For anal bleaching it's a must.

Starsan!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Putting the ars in starsan


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/8/15)

Awesome, thanks guys.

Might leave the arse cleaning/bleaching to you and your boys friends and just stick to bottles and blackboards


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Might leave the arse cleaning/bleaching to you and your boys friends and just stick to bottles and blackboards


Wasnt advocating it.....just saying that its in google if you look....


----------



## DU99 (2/8/15)

my daughter soaks her baby bottles in a solution


----------

